# Norwegian: was recorded



## Elske_m

Hello

I'm trying to work out how to say 'the album was recorded' in Norwegian, and I'm having no luck with my dictionaries or online - can someone help?


----------



## Espenaes

My humble attempt:

"CD-en ble tatt opp". 
(I don't know if you can use the word "album" for CDs in Norwegian. If so, it would be "Albumet...")

Wait for the response of a native speaker!


----------



## cevita

If it was recorded in a studio, you say "Albumet ble spilt inn".

You can say "album" in Norwegian  
There are nuances to the word "cd" and "album". CD is the disc itself, and if you say "cden ble spilt inn" it sounds less professional. Once you say "album" (which is the whole package; cd, artwork, technical aspects etc) a Norwegians mind might go to seeing the recording studio, microphones etc


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Innspilt can also be used. 
And instead of album one can say plate

Albumet ble spilt inn i (specific studio)
Albumet ble innspilt i (specific studio)
Plata ble spilt inn i (specific studio)
Plata ble innspilt i (specific studio)


----------



## cevita

"Innspilt" sounds so wrong in my ears..
"Plate" refers to a vinyl record, while "album" refers to both cd and vinyl


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I agree spilt inn sounds better, but disagree about plate. I usually only use that word when refering to an album (CD).

Skive can also be used for album. 

They’re releasing a new album next week -  de slipper (ut) en ny plate/skive neste uke or de slipper (ut) et nytt album neste uke.


----------



## basslop

Some claims from me here. I may be wrong or I may be right:

I have not checked all my records and CDs but I am pretty sure that '... innspilt i xxx ...' is a more common text on the cover than '... spilt inn i xxx ...'. 

My claim: For those of you who have a native language that does not have word compund as in Norwegian, 'innspilt' sounds more natural than 'spilt inn'. It is because that is what are used to from your own language. I have experienced that it takes quite som time to get accustomed to this.

This regards Bokmål. In Nynorsk I think 'spelt inn' has almost absolute power.


----------



## cevita

Which verb is correct to use depends on sentence structure. 

If a noun comes before the verb, it's common to use the verb "å spille inn":
Albumet ble spilt inn i et studio

When you're not using a noun it's common to use "å innspille":
Innspilt i et studio

In my ears "albumet ble innspilt i et studio" sounds ackward and kinda wrong.
But then again you have the different dialects in Norway which differs from the rules of Bokmål, so people use it differently. 

Just to avoid confusion for *Elske_m*, I'd totally all Norwegians will understand both


----------



## basslop

Good point Cevita. Thinking about it I agree with you.

In my dialect, 'Spilt inn i et studio' would also work.


----------

